# HP Making a Dick Tracy Watch For the Military



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

.

http://www.cnn.com/2010/TECH/05/19/plastic.military.watch.hp/index.html



> Hewlett-Packard says it's developing a next-generation wristwatch for the U.S. military.
> The printing and computer company says the watch will have a flexible display that shows maps and other strategic information to soldiers in remote combat fields. The watch's screen will be made of plastic and it will run on solar energy, making it less likely to malfunction or run out of power in a tense scenario.
> 
> "We call it a Dick Tracy watch," said Carl Taussig, director of information surfaces at HP Labs in Palo Alto, California, in a reference to the comic-strip detective whose high-tech wristwatch doubled as a two-way radio.
> ...


.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

If it's built by HP it will probably require 1GB of software or more to operate.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

If it's built by HP it will probably give an annoying pop-up message every 5 seconds telling you about some update.


----------

